
Advice to Aimless, Excited Programmers (2010) - manaskarekar
http://prog21.dadgum.com/80.html
======
HillaryBriss
i interpret those kinds of questions as "hey everyone, i learned a new thing
-- look at me!", a lot like my comments on HN.

the best strategy (if there's no facility for downvoting) is to ignore them,
which is also a lot like my comments on HN.

